# Radical Nephrectomy w/ renal vein tumor exision



## pkoens (Jun 27, 2011)

My doctor did an open radical nephrectomy with exision of a renal vein tumor thrombus...CPT states 50230 includes vena caval thrombectomy...am I correct in my thinking that this is all I can bill or am I missing something?


----------



## asdr6426@student.sjvc.com (Aug 23, 2016)

yes the code includes it


----------

